# Servus



## Doldi (6 Juni 2006)

Na da sag ich doch auch mal gleich servus (wie man es hier im Süden so sagt). Bin ja auch Neuling hier und das ist mein erster Beitrag.

Bisher bin ich tatsächlich begeistert über die vielen schönen Bilder! Wo die nur alle herkommen ... sind echt wahnsinnig viele, die mir bisher unbekannt waren!
Also weiter so Junx!


----------



## Driver (6 Juni 2006)

servus Doldi 

schön das es dir hier auf anhieb gefällt. wünsche dir viel spass & ein willkommen gibts noch oberdrauf 

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (6 Juni 2006)

Und von mir auch ein herzlich Willkommen hier aBoard!

Ich hoffe die Community wird dir gefallen und wie hören und lesen uns 


Greetz Muli


----------



## Rudi (6 Juni 2006)

Der Norden Grüßt und wünscht den Süden viel Spaß.


----------



## spoiler (7 Juni 2006)

Willkommen bei uns...


----------



## Doldi (7 Juni 2006)

Schön, dass man hier so nett aufgenommen wird!

Mal ne Frage: Wo recherchiert und findet ihr denn die ganzen schönen Bilder? Das hier ist ja nicht das einzigste Celebboard, aber eine solche Vielzahl an, vor allem auch qualitativ hochwertigen Bildern, auch von deutschen Stars und Sternchen hatte ich bisher nooch nicht gefunden!
Also vorab nochmals riesen Lob!


----------



## spoiler (9 Juni 2006)

Thx schön zu hören. Die Pics sammeln sich so über die Jahre und wie du schön sagtest sind wir nicht das einzige Celebboard


----------



## Driver (9 Juni 2006)

dein lob nehmen wir dankend entgegen Doldi 
wir geben uns hier alle große mühe und freuen uns natürlich auch darüber, wenn leute die arbeit zu würdigen wissen.

have fun!!


----------

